# True SAE locally?



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can find these. Also anyone know locally where I can locate some HC,Glosso? I am in Hurst Euless Bedford area.

TIA for the help

JAX


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Last time I saw them was at the Fish Gallery, but I don't get out there much. If I can help it.


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Is that the one in lewisville?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

No, Dallas. http://www.aquariumenvironments.com/


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Ok thanks a bunch


----------



## erock (May 19, 2008)

I just bought three of them from Odyssey Pets in Plano. I believe they have a few left. They were $6 a piece.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Fish Paradise in Fort Worth south of 1-20 always has them.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Pet Boutique in Dallas usually has young SAE's and often at a good price, under $3.

At the price of gasoline to get to the fish store, the price of the fish doesn't make much difference anymore.

The other day I was at True Percula and fussed at them for having display tanks with items they don't sell, such as SAE's. I reminded them that they have a lot of plants and that people with plants will likely want SAE's. Those folks don't seem to get it that some of what they do sends people to other stores.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

ranchwest said:


> Pet Boutique in Dallas usually has young SAE's and often at a good price, under $3.
> 
> At the price of gasoline to get to the fish store, the price of the fish doesn't make much difference anymore.
> 
> The other day I was at True Percula and fussed at them for having display tanks with items they don't sell, such as SAE's. I reminded them that they have a lot of plants and that people with plants will likely want SAE's. Those folks don't seem to get it that some of what they do sends people to other stores.


True Percula is owned by a reef tank guy. He doesn't really know a lot about freshwater tanks, much less plants. He had let his best plant guy go. Just recently they hired him back. Unfortunately the owner doesn't let the freshwater/plant guy make the freshwater/plant decisions. Weird huh?! It really frustrates me that they don't sell the plants in their tanks. So if you see it you might not be able to get it. It's not like all their tanks are planted pretty. They basically just hold the fish. I've watched beautiful plants rot in their fish tanks.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> True Percula is owned by a reef tank guy. He doesn't really know a lot about freshwater tanks, much less plants. He had let his best plant guy go. Just recently they hired him back. Unfortunately the owner doesn't let the freshwater/plant guy make the freshwater/plant decisions. Weird huh?! It really frustrates me that they don't sell the plants in their tanks. So if you see it you might not be able to get it. It's not like all their tanks are planted pretty. They basically just hold the fish. I've watched beautiful plants rot in their fish tanks.


Yes, and I recently found out that the reason they sell non-aquatic plants is that they don't take the time to finish out the order so the wholesaler sends them @#$%. Some of the employees are getting frustrated.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

True Percula seems to be much better for marine livestock than for FW. I also think some of their prices are outrageous for hardware, but maybe it's like that everywhere. They wanted $300+ for an Eheim classic 2213. 

The planted side of the shop really needs someone who knows what they're doing to get it in shape. It's horribly algae infested and seems to think that Cabomba is the be all end all stem plant.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

longhornxtreme said:


> True Percula seems to be much better for marine livestock than for FW. I also think some of their prices are outrageous for hardware, but maybe it's like that everywhere. They wanted $300+ for an Eheim classic 2213.
> 
> The planted side of the shop really needs someone who knows what they're doing to get it in shape. It's horribly algae infested and seems to think that Cabomba is the be all end all stem plant.


They have some employees who are trying with the plants, but the quality of the plant area is definitely up and down.

As for the prices, yes, a lot of the prices are pretty high, but that's not unusual for retail. It is part of the price you pay to (theoretically) get advice and direct assistance.


----------

